# [APORTE] Preamplificador controlado por cc



## Kukulkan (Feb 20, 2013)

Hola .
Aqui contribuyo con este preamplificador , parece sencillo .
Es de observar que los potes son simples y trabajan en estéreo.
Espero les sea de utilidad .


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 20, 2013)

Es un preamplificador basado en LM1036 que es un IC que controla volumen y tono mediante corriente continua, eliminando de este modo los potenciometros dobles y los ruidos que emiten los preamplif. convencionales. 

http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lm1036.pdf

Es muy parecido si no la competancia del TDA1524. 

suerte y saludos

Juan José.


----------

